
Ask HN: Any interest in a Salt Lake City or Provo, UT Hackers/Founders meetup? - adammichaelc
I'm thinking about spearheading a Salt Lake or Provo Hackers/Founders meetup (depending on feedback from both areas) and wanted to gauge interest here first. If you are interested in coming to or helping to organize such a thing, shoot me an email (in my profile).
======
vyrotek
Definitely interested! You might even be able to coordinate it with some local
startup programs.

BoomStartup (<http://www.BoomStartup.com>) - I'm actually in this program
right now.

The Foundry (<http://www.business.utah.edu/node/1203>) - I know some people in
this if you're interested.

Launch Up (<http://www.launchup.org>) - They meet tomorrow in South Jordan

Web Startup Group (<http://webstartupgroup.com/>) - A BYU startup community

~~~
nategraves
I have some connections to the folks that run BoomStartup, Launch Up, and the
Web Startup Group and would be happy to help if needed.

~~~
eekfuh
Nate, you know everyone.

------
emilam
I've enjoyed the hackers and founders meetup in mountain view. I really do
enjoy how unstructured it is compared to Launch Up and the Web Startup Group.

Another good group is the CTO Breakfast hosted by Phil Windley at the Novell
Cafeteria <http://www.windley.com/cto_forum>

~~~
ronnier
What exactly takes place at these meetups?

~~~
adammichaelc
I've been to one in SF and one in Mountain View. In SF, people basically
showed up, the organizer had pizza (which sponsors paid for - in that case it
was WePay and MixPanel), and people just talked and hung out. Very informal.
Very low-key.

In Mountain View it was the same story, except for the first 30 minutes or so
there was a talk on the evolution of db technology and pros/cons of different
platforms.

~~~
ronnier
Thanks. I'm asking because I thought about doing an event in the Dallas area.
Problem is, I have nothing to talk about :)

------
cookiecaper
I don't know if I'd be interested or not. Maybe. It'd be cool to meet people
but I'm not sure if it'd go well or be worthwhile. I'd probably be willing to
try one out if it's not too far away (I'm in Sandy).

------
phamilton
As would I. I'm working on starting a BYU Hackers Club (in the Engineering
department.). (I need a better name though... I don't think it will make it
past administration.)

------
randall
This is awesome to see. I'm an SF'er now, but I had previously launched some
startups in Utah. I hope you guys have a killer time.

------
salemh
Thanks for the links! I will try to attend tomorrow. Semi-techy (non hacker)
working on a few idea's :)

------
shaunxcode
I am totally down for something like this!

------
themarsvolt
I would be interested as well!

------
pontifier
Count me in.

------
WildUtah
Yes.

------
eekfuh
I am.

------
tommy255
yes.

